# Best .308 round for Coyotes and Bobcats



## Pistolhunter

So living in Colorado I mostly hunt big game animal and only have long action rifles. I ended up in a trade for a .308 and can use something other than an AR platform in .223. In overtones opinion what's the best .308 round for Coyotes and Bobcats that don't just absolutely destroy the hides all together? -Maximum Effort

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

If you handload, you may have some options, but still none very good. Any .308 round will exit and if common hunting bullets are used, they'll expand to some degree and mess things up. FMJs are not recommended, because of ricochet concerns. If you want the hides, best to use something more suitable.

So, why not the .223?


----------



## pokeyjeeper

308 would not be my first choice if you have a 223 and hand load try 40 grain bullets and push them hard this picture is a coyote I buddy of mine took at almost 200 yards with a 308 exit hole is baseball size


----------



## youngdon

If I had to reload for the 308 for coyotes I’d try the Nosler 110 he Varmageddons. I don’t know how they will work on a 308 but I shoot them in 243 and they don’t exit, they are only half the weight of your 308s though. Slow them down as much as you can and still get a good group. If you are stuck with factory ammo I doubt you’ll find anything that meets your criteria. If you’ve got an AR in 5.56/223 why would you choose not to use it ?


----------



## kiyote

used to be a .308 accelerator round, that was a smaller bullet like a sabot. haven't seen them in years and never fired one myself but knew some guys that used them for coyotes and they seemed to work for em o.k.

not sure if they are still manufactured or not.


----------



## Mo Mo

None.....I wouldn't hit a bobcat with a 308, let alone a 223. Bob's are thin skinned and not easy to come by. A coyote may take a 308, but if you are keeping fur....you'd better know how to sew. Leave the 308 for the bigger critters and invest in a predator rifle in a better caliber. There are so many to choose from now that your possibilities are endless.

-Fellow Coloradoan


----------

